# crazykitten499's progression to sub-15



## crazykitten499 (Jan 27, 2022)

I just got back to cubing properly. I average sub 25 right now.


----------



## crazykitten499 (Jan 28, 2022)

Roux method BTW


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Jan 28, 2022)

crazykitten499 said:


> I just got back to cubing properly. I average sub 25 right now.


Nice! What are you currently working on?


----------



## crazykitten499 (Jan 29, 2022)

RainbowsAndStuff said:


> Nice! What are you currently working on?


well i recently switched fully to roux on 3x3, sub-25 is actually my cfop avg, roux avg is sub 50. Currently learning my lse algs, and practicing block-building. Will learn CMLLS at sub-30.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 30, 2022)

crazykitten499 said:


> I just got back to cubing properly. I average sub 25 right now.


Keep improving.

Best of luck!


----------



## crazykitten499 (Feb 4, 2022)

1. 55.67
2. 39.99
3. 35.81
4. 48.96
5. DNF


----------



## crazykitten499 (Feb 4, 2022)

Ao5 48.21


----------



## crazykitten499 (Feb 6, 2022)

1. 43.51
2. 36.45
3. 40.68
4. DNF
5. 38.59

ao5 40.93


----------



## crazykitten499 (Feb 9, 2022)

37.577
38.849
41.778
48.906
54.813

ao5 43.178
ao12 42.887


----------



## crazykitten499 (Feb 9, 2022)

btw my pbs for roux are: single 28.808 ao5 36.806 mo3 33.862 ao12 39.887


----------



## crazykitten499 (Feb 9, 2022)

Should I go color neutral?


----------



## crazykitten499 (Feb 14, 2022)

37.427
57.245
30.232
38.923
36.357

ao5 37.569


----------



## crazykitten499 (Feb 14, 2022)

going color neutral btw
almost there


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 14, 2022)

crazykitten499 said:


> Should I go color neutral?


Yes you should go color neutral








_by the way CFOP is a better method and Roux sucks_​


----------



## crazykitten499 (Apr 23, 2022)

considering reverting to cfop...
don't know if roux is for me.


----------

